# Shop Organization



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

*Vertical Lumber Rack*

I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks. 








-
-
-
-
-
The far left compartment is for sheet goods. The rest of the rack will store hardwood. 








-
-
-
-
-
The rack is made from 2x lumber which ties into the top plate of an exterior wall, and to a beam. 








-
-
-
-
-
The brackets are made of scrap white oak.








-
-
-
-
-
They are assembled with dados, glue and screws. 








-
-
-
-
-
The brackets are secured to the wall with 3 Spax screws each. In reality, the brackets don't need to carry much load but they feel quite sturdy. 








-
-
-
-
-
For the base, I used a 2×6 along the wall, which will set the lean angle of the lumber. I also installed angled joists that will support a plywood floor. The only plywood I had on hand was a couple sheets of quartersawn white oak, which I didn't want to sacrifice for a lumber rack. Next time I pick up some shop ply, I will add a 3/4" floor on top of the joists. 








-
-
-
-
-
The sheet good rack is anchored to the floor with ram set nails. 








-
-
-
-
-
Now I can start filling up the rack.








-
-
-
-
-
I already had a bin for short offcuts, which works fine. 








-
-
-
-
-
And with all this new floor space, I decided to make a name sign with my son.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


Looks really good Willie and it also has the hallmark of your skillfully produced furniture. I wish I had room for something like this myself. As it is, I have a long platter cart and really no place to store my timber, except in shop loft.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


Yes, you definitely need some dedicated space for a lumber rack this size.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


Hey Willie, another fine project on your part. I have a question, though. Does vertical make warping any more likely? I know that woodcrafters orients almost all of their lumber vertically, but when I get stuff home, I always lay it flat on an edge to prevent warping. I don't know if I am right or wrong in assuming this will help. I DO know that when I lay a board flat on its side ( as opposed to on edge ), it's guaranteed to cup overnight.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


The rack holds the lumber nearly vertical, so warping is not an issue. Crosscut lumber sells their lumber out of vertical racks, and it is pretty easy to access.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


Man, I got grief for making my lumber rack out of oak…..yours is even quartersawn. Your sure to make people scoff….lol.

Nicely done.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


Nice! That should be a lot easier to pick through that flat storage. I'm with Red: QSWO for lumber rack?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


Looks and sounds like a gr8 wood storage solution. Like others have said, it'll be easy to pick through to find what you need.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


I mostly use QSWO for furniture projects, so I always have a pile of seconds on hand. For me, it is actually cheaper to use this rustic oak than to go buy fir. I think I paid $.39 per BF.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit jelly (read: jealous) of that QS oak bracket action. Under two pence bf? Now I'm super jelly.


----------



## buck_cpa (Mar 26, 2013)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


nice work - how'd you cut those dados? Looks like a complicated cut…

also, did you use a template for the sign, or freehand?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


Hey Buck,
The joints were cut with a dado blade at the table saw. I angled the dado blade, and increased the depth of cut until the board seated fully in the bracket.

The sign is made with router templates. I couldn't find a font I liked, so I made my own templates from 1/4" mdf core plywood.

Thanks


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


Wow! That's a big rack. Wish I had room for that.


----------



## goggy (Jan 17, 2009)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


Well thought out. I like the details.


----------



## MrGwald (Feb 24, 2021)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


I am a high school teacher and would like to put this in my shop. Do you have plans/dimensions for this?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

pintodeluxe said:


> *Vertical Lumber Rack*
> 
> I found the need for a lumber rack, and knew I wanted to orient the lumber vertically. From my many lumber shopping adventures, I find it easier to sort through and retrieve lumber from vertical racks.
> 
> ...


Mr. G,

Sorry I don't have formal plans, but the pictures tell the story. I can say I still use this rack and wouldn't change a thing in my shop.

It can be adapted to varying size lumber and shop spaces. For me, vertical storage is the way to go.

Cheers


----------

